# Sticky  Members Equipment Listings Posting Instructions



## Sonnie

Here you may list any equipment you own so that anyone searching the forums can locate who owns what in case they want to ask a question about a particular product that a member or members own.

Please start a new thread and post all of your equipment. List the brand and model number to help in the search.

List any equipment you can think of even down to cables and remotes if you wish. The more the better!

Please do not post photos in this forum... post those in Home Theater Room Photos.

Thanks!


----------

